# input-wert an servlet übergeben



## mdoemli (5. Nov 2006)

hallo zusammen,

versuche den wert eines input feldes an eine servlet zu übergeben.
INPUT-Feld:
<xsl:element name="input">
        <xsl:attribute name="type">text</xsl:attribute>
    	<xsl:attribute name="name">anrede</xsl:attribute>
</xsl:element>

usw. davon gibt es ca. 10 stück immer mit unterschiedlichen namen.


Aufruf Servlet:
<xsl:element name="input">
	<xsl:attribute name="type">hidden</xsl:attribute>
	<xsl:attribute name="name">xml</xsl:attribute>
	<xsl:attribute name="value">http://localhost:8080/WebInterface/Data?anr= ????????</xsl:attribute>
</xsl:element>

dem servlet Data will ich dann die werte der input felder übergeben. weiß aber nicht wie.
kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?

gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## mdoemli (11. Nov 2006)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir keiner sagen wie man aus einem textfeld den eingegebenen wert an ein servlet übergeben kann als doGet  

gruß

jimbo


----------



## SlaterB (12. Nov 2006)

was ist das überhaupt für eine Sprache?
oder ist das reines XML?
wie wird aus der URL eine Übertragung? 
wieso sollte da irgendwas automatisch passieren?


----------



## mdoemli (25. Nov 2006)

hallo zusammen,

hab das problem jetzt gelöst.

hier:
<xsl:variable name="wertnachame">
	<xsl:value-of select="nachname"/>
</xsl:variable>	

<h3>Nachname:</h3>
<input name="nachname" value="{$wertnachname}"/>

<input type='hidden' name='xml' 

<input type='hidden' name='xml' value='http://localhost:8080/MCSS/Data?index=kundensuchen2&nachname={$wertnachname}/>

gruß.

mdoemli


----------

